

Heroku PM (Amazon, PayPal Alum) Matt Soldo on "Selling More with Math" - suzyperplexus
http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-10-08-matt-soldo

======
cliveowen
This is really interesting, the part where he uses a spreadsheet on google
docs made me think that I never used a spreadsheet in my life, I never even
understood what they're good for. I have a feeling that they can be useful to
most people in several calculations though, so I was wondering if there are
videos like this that show practical examples of how they can be useful for.

~~~
suzyperplexus
Fair enough. I think sometimes it's the obvious things that people forget.
Like people think pricing and product marketing is freaking magic, when really
it's often just simple math. Got anything better you think would be relevant
to this thread?

------
dorkitude
Great talk from Heavybit!

